# Yerba



## GodThinksImAbel

Hola, de qué declinación es la palabra Yerba y qué significa.

Gracias


----------



## Cagey

Hello GodThinksImAbel.   

You have posted this question in the forum for ancient Latin.  Did you mean to do that?

If you did, where did you see it, and what makes you think it is ancient Latin? I don't recognize it as a Latin word.


----------



## GodThinksImAbel

Cagey said:


> Hello GodThinksImAbel.
> 
> You have posted this question in the forum for ancient Latin.  Did you mean to do that?
> 
> If you did, where did you see it, and what makes you think it is ancient Latin? I don't recognize it as a Latin word.



Yes, it's supposed to be ancient latin. 
The teacher send us via e-mail some comparatives and superlatives exercises, and yerba is the sustantive and inuidus -a -um should be the comparative, but I can't find yerba in the dictionary so I don't know how to do

Maybe is wrong, I don't know

Thank you

PS: Sorry for my english XD


----------



## Cagey

I wonder whether Yerba is a name.   Can you ask your teacher?  

If it is a name, I would use the declension we use for _puella_, _puellae_.


----------



## GodThinksImAbel

I sent the question to my teacher, I'm waiting the answer

Probably is a name, thank you. 

I'll notice you


----------



## Quiviscumque

My wild guess:

It's IARBAS (Aeneidos 4.173ss.) He's really envious


----------



## Scholiast

O di immortales! Why did not I think of that (Quiviscumque's suggestion, #6)? This looks most invitingly correct.

But now GodThinksImAbel, the original poster, is from Catalonia. Would "Yerba" be a usual written form in Spanish, or Catalonian dialect, for Virgil's "Iarbas"? The declension fits, it's just the vowel (Y*E*rba) I'm worried about. But if, as to me it looks, the thing is indeed "Iarbas", surely the OP's teacher should have alerted him (/her) to the orthographical variants?


----------



## exgerman

I think you can safely assume that your teacher meant to type _herba _and accidentally typed its Spanish cognate.


----------

